# NISSAN VANETTE DUAL MASS FLY WHEEL



## timh3 (Jul 14, 2009)

HI, I RECENTLY PURCHASED A NISSAN VANETTE CARGO FROM A SO CALLED USED COMMERCIAL DEALER,AFTER ABOUT A WEEK THE VANS CLUTCH STARTED TO JUDDER A LOT WHEN CHANGING GEAR AND TAKING OFF,NOW THERE IS A TERRIBLE KNOCKING NOISE COMEING FROM THE GEAR BOX WHEN IDLING AND THE CLUTCH PEDAL VIBRATES WHEN DEPRESSED.I TOOK THE VAN BACK AND THE DEALER TOLD ME HE HAD FIXED THE PROBLEM HE SAID THE EXHAUST WAS KNOCKING AGAINST THE SPRING?..

I DROVE THE VAN HOME ONLY TO FIND THE NOISE STILL THERE,I TOOK THE VAN TO A GARAGE AND THEY SAID THE DUAL MASS FLYWHEEL HAD PROBABLY GONE AND WITH THE CLUTCH WOULD BE OVER £600 TO FIX,THE DEALER STILL DENIES THIS IS THE PROBLEM..

CAN ANYONE TELL WHOS RIGHT OR WRONG PLEASE I THINK THE DEALER IS TRYING TO GET AWAY WITH THIS EXPENSE DO YOU ???

ID BE GRATEFULL FOR ANY FEED BACK ON THIS TIM


----------



## yebba98 (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi I am no mechanic but had similar probem some time ago. You may find that the fly wheel nuts are coming loose and this will cause you knocking sound and shuttering in gear change. under the van is an inspection plate at the rear of the motor and to will be held on by 4 10mm bolts. remove this and you will see the flywheel teath. get a big screw drivver and wedge it in and see if the fly wheel wobbles. if so you can rotate the bolts around to tighten them up. I hope this helps.


----------



## juliarichard34 (Oct 4, 2009)

It is better to tighten the bolts of the fly wheel wobbles . Definitely your problem will be solved


----------

